
Inside the Paper: Build Systems a La Carte - fanf2
https://neilmitchell.blogspot.com/2018/07/inside-paper-build-systems-la-carte.html
======
evmar
I gave some feedback on an earlier draft of this paper and I'm happy to see it
on HN, it's a great read!

------
cryptonector
This is a brilliant paper. Absolutely brilliant. Seeing Excel as a build
system is definitely new for me, and a bit eye opening.

